
A Startup's Roadmap to Validation - imjonathanlee
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/startups-roadmap-validation-jon-lee?trk=pulse_spock-articles
======
blackflame7000
This article makes some good points on managing expectations and being
realistic with objectives. However, I would never recommend abandoning
something you believe in even if others tell you it wont work. At the very
least, you will learn something and at the very most, you might show the world
something it never knew it wanted until now.

